
Signal Pins (Registration Lock) - tosh
https://support.signal.org/hc/en-us/articles/360007059792-Registration-Lock
======
Paqi
Oh great. It is already hard enough to get my social networks to adopt Signal.
They don't care about encryption, and just see it as another random chat app
in a sea of chat apps. Now they have to register and memorize a pin to use it?
RIP

